# Wondering...



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey all, I was wondering if a LaMancha Boer cross wether would be good for a pulling goat? I have never done pack/pull goats before, so I have no idea what I'm doing. lol Also, how many goats would it take to pull a cart with a person inside? How old should he be before I start training him? Thanks!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I am pretty sure i saw pictures of goats pulling a cart and carriage. check out 
some of the website on here that list in their posts. 

I don't remember but one goat can pull a cart. not sure how many to pull that carriage but it had people and children in it and in the snow.

goats are mostly stubborn tho so training is beyond me.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It depends on how tall/wide the goat gets. All goats are different and can have uses others cannot.

If the goat was a big strong goat, I'm sure it could easily pull a cart.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks!!!! I'll check out those links.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes you can definitely teach a lamancha to pull. I have to saanen wethers especially for working and I almost got lamanchas instead... it was just the ears... 

I would be happy to give you essentially step by step help if you want... or just general suggestions... 
He might well be able to pull you. Goats can pull 1.5 times there weight (and that is conservative) I would possibly even do more if it was a 4 wheeled cart on tarmac.... So it totally depends on his size.... 

Training starts way before you hitch him up and the sooner you start the better... I'll post some links in a sec...


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

These links might help. viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19466
viewtopic.php?f=39&t=20082&p=241423&hilit=training+leash#p241423
They outline my opinion on what your basic foundation training should be.... regardless of what the goat is going to end up doing.

Hope that helps,
Miranda


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry about the rubbish links... viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19466


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks so much Miranda! That was so helpful! And what beautiful goaties!!!  I'll have to try those techniques. :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Are wethers better for pulling than does? Just wondering! I think that a LaMancha/Boer could pull a cart just fine :thumb:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

The reason most people use wethers to pull are because they are generally bigger than does and less aggressive than bucks. That is no reason that you couldn't pull with one if you wanted to. I have a friend who has worked her toggenburg doe.... You might also want to be careful if she is working and being milked... that she doesn't get overworked....


----------



## HRFOhio (Aug 27, 2011)

I was just looking at dog carts that people had said they used for pulling goats. The cart I was looking at was a tri-wheel (so not weight on the goat's back) and could be set up for one or a team. Wish I could remember the name or link. But if you google tri-wheel dog cart, you'll probably find similar ones.


----------

